# I have  2002 rexhall motorhome diesel pusher Cummins 8.3 with 3000 tranny



## Spinkstanley (Feb 13, 2020)

The transmission will shift out of drive into neutral I pull over and shut down start up and it goes again for a mile or two and does it again third time won’t do anything any ideas


----------

